# Question about Photoshop



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

What is a good version of Photoshop to get for making Sigs. I will have photoshop next month but I am confused as to which one to get.

I was thinking of Photoshop CS4

http://www.adobe.com/products/photoshop/photoshop/

But I am not sure which one to get.

And guidance would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

cs4 is the most recent so its basically the best one to get but idk if your willing to buy it (i got mine from my friends house )


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Ground'N'Pound5 said:


> cs4 is the most recent so its basically the best one to get but idk if your willing to buy it (i got mine from my friends house )


They made a CS4 extended which is 1000 bucks now and does 3D images.

http://www.adobe.com/products/photoshop/photoshopextended/

And the price of the normal Cs4 is 700 so I convinced some family to pitch in for my birthday which is coming up! :thumb02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I use CS3, I have actually been told some peopel prefer CS3 to CS4 for still images.


----------

